# Lyft express drive program



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

For those Miami drivers and other drivers,

Is that true express pay is not eligible when driving a rental car?

Do Express drive program like hertz has offer standard SUV for rental? That's reason I asked is in big and tall guy. 

Anyone who had experienced through this program please leave pro and con comments here. Thanks.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> For those Miami drivers and other drivers,
> 
> Is that true express pay is not eligible when driving a rental car?
> 
> ...


My experience.... was on waiting list for two months. Picked up car (no SUV available). Crappy cars. Dirty. High mileage. Smelled of smoke. Empty gas tank. Tires needed balancing as they vibrated at 60 mph. And changed incentives so that you had to complete at least 30 peak rides a week for 75% reembursement of rental when there are only 30 peak hours a week available and most are very early in morning and very late at night. Plus you could not use car for uber driving. Returned car a week later to have hertz fraud hassle me for two weeks for not returning a car that I had already returned - of course all automated messages. Finally after calling them and being on the phone for 1 hour they got it cleared up. TOTAL WASTE OF TIME! And yes no express payout while on lease.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> For those Miami drivers and other drivers,
> 
> Is that true express pay is not eligible when driving a rental car?
> 
> ...


Your cash PDB now goes toward your car rental instead. When it started they only required 60 rides and you were good. Now you do more rides and must do "X" amount of Peak hour rides as well. Still a good deal if you drive enough. You must drive enough to cover the rental. Only two strikes and you are done if not.


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

The pay you earn pays for the car, unless you are lucky enough to get the bonus. Even then, you still have to keep up your acceptance rating. So they dont want you cashing out before you pay for the car lol. And like was said, no PDB, your bonus now is towards the rental.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

it. Was good before they changed it! I usually drive about 40 hours a week to still pay 145 extra they take out minus the 150 bonus for 95 rides and 30 peak rides. When I got the car it was 80 rides and I could do it in 20 hours. Now they target express drivers and give you long rides so you can't get 95 rides in 40 hours!!!! Your spending so much time burning gas, and returning in traffic, every week they make it harder. This week late Sunday i still need 20 more rides, and i worked 3 14 hour days. I had a few rides disappear!! Sunday is so saturated, everyone is trying to get their pdb and they cheat the drivers with delayed clock time, redirects, no gps, no internet, bogus pax, cancels, dropping rides!... Every week it gets harder, and i don't think I can do 20 rides in 7 hours! They cheated me out of time, by blocking all short rides, because i hardly got any! They give you 2 rides an hour if your lucky. My last ride was 54 miles away! Besides, 20 miles, 15, 13, 10, 17, 6, 8, 12, very unusual and fixed!!! I. Have no time to play target the driver, so you can take my bonus reduction of the 145 you already take!
Its theives now, greedy theives stealing from drivers.. Ill have no money this week after they leave me with 250 dollars for 40 hours of work. Such a scam!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I should have just signed up to drive with my own car rather than this rental. My car is cleaner than this. So frustrating. Gonna lose a day cleaning the seats because they were horrendously stained and I don't want a bad rating because of a rental.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Express drive varies by market. The program was supposed to be on demand weekly rental however due to demand and limited number of cars I almost never turn in cars as there is no guarantee I would get one in timely manner when I want to work again. Also, the quota is unrealistic. In order to be insured you will meet current high quota you must drive,at least 7 hours every day and you .might hit quota by early Sunday. Not having a day off is as close to slavery as you can get. It degrades job performance. My remedy is to write a week off where I only work enough to cover cost of car, or better, some weeks and then going full bore the next week or two. Otherwise the quota will grind you down. On off weeks I focus on long rides during prine time and drive hard on Friday thru Sunday. On weeks "on" I focus on long rides in morning then switch to area where I know I will get lots of short rides usually in dense urban areas with lots of lower rent apartments. If I dont add in sone long rides the,weekly earnings will be really low. Getting the bonus is only one end. For me it's about maximizing income and avoiding the rental penalty.



Ezridax said:


> I should have just signed up to drive with my own car rather than this rental. My car is cleaner than this. So frustrating. Gonna lose a day cleaning the seats because they were horrendously stained and I don't want a bad rating because of a rental.


I have had car with roaches. Luckily they only came out to look around when pax was not in car most of the time. If you get a rental plan on cleaning interior and removing seat,stains with fabric cleaner. One car was so filthy I still had to clean it after the hertz lot attendant spent alnost hour on it with vac and wipes, grease was everwhere


----------

